# Bitcoins: Wer kennt sich (ansatzweise) damit aus? Hardwarefrage...



## Lexx (10. Juni 2020)

Suchmaschinen spucken kein zufriedenstellendes Ergenis aus.

Würde gerne kurz mit jemanden (gerne per PM) plaudern, der 
aktuell von Bitcoins und deren Mining Ahung/Erfahrung hat.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## robbe (10. Juni 2020)

Zur Zeit des Miningbooms vor ca 2-3 Jahren hab ich mit ein paar Kumpels Ether gemint.... Noch nie soviel Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen. Hardware zu teuer, Strom (in D) viel zu teuer und kaum hatten wir alles einigermaßen stabil am laufen sind die Kurse eingebrochen. Bin damals mit einem 5 stelligen Verlust raus gegangen. Also mein Tipp, handeln kannst du damit gerne, Mining lohnt sich hinten und vorne nicht, es sei denn du kommst an günstige Hardware und extrem günstigen Strom.


----------



## P2063 (11. Juni 2020)

tl;dr wenn du dir keinen Antminer oder ähnliches Gerät der neusten Generation leisten kannst und eine Quelle für nahezu kostenlosen Strom hast brauchst du es gar nicht erst versuchen. Die Zeiten zu denen man noch profitabel mit einer Grafikkarte oder gar CPU minen konnte sind schon lange vorbei.


----------

